# Mark Crossfield or Rick Shiels



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 21, 2014)

Have been watching a few of the course videos these two put up, have to say I love them and think they are great entertainment. 

Having watched a few I think Mark Crossfields edge it for me, especially the one where his hat blows off showing his bald head. I think Mark and Coach Lockey really bounce of each other well and make the videos very funny. Rick and Peters are very good but just not as fun.

This is not to say I do not enjoy Ricks as they are great too, but thought this would be a fun poll.


----------



## Ads749r (Nov 21, 2014)

Tough one for me this as I love parfields course vlogs but prefer ricks equipment reviews. There both fantastic and good luck to the both of them and well done in finding a niche in the market.


----------



## spawn_ukuk (Nov 21, 2014)

Just based on the fun factor on the course vlogs I gotta go with parfield


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 21, 2014)

CoachLockey > both of them.................:thup:


----------



## LanDog (Nov 21, 2014)

I prefer Finch over all of them, think he's funny and technically sound, but hasn't got the same following as the rest of them, Rick is ok but not natural in front of camera.

Matt and Mark are very funny together, also have a lot of time for Buzza as well


----------



## WhereIsMyBall (Nov 21, 2014)

Mark Crossfield has done a lot more course vlogs and his video production is absolutely top notch (see the recent Trump Turnberry ones as an example).  Sometimes find his "Look at us having #topbanter" a bit repetitive and tiresome though.  I personally find Rick and (especially) Peter more naturally funny and I think as they do more and work on the production their course vlogs will be right up there too.  

There does seem to be a bit of needle between both camps so going forward I'm sure they will keep trying to outdo each other.  Should mean plenty of great content from all sides for us viewers in 2015. :thup:


----------



## LanDog (Nov 21, 2014)

Rick seems to be getting a bit petty recently, having these sly digs at Crossfield


----------



## Keeno (Nov 21, 2014)

Good Poll.  

I have to go for Parfield and Blockey, they are the originals!!  Although I have to say I really enjoying watching the Vlogs involving all of them.  

Very entertaining!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 21, 2014)

Parfield is turning into a bit of a diva IMO. 
I still like his on course videos,but he can get a bit annoying at times.


----------



## Durango (Nov 21, 2014)

Love them both equally, I also like Meandmygolf with Piers and Andy although they get docked a point for being Brummies


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2014)

Rick and Peter for me, I really only watch the instructional and club testing videos and prefer Peter Finch of all of them


----------



## stevek1969 (Nov 21, 2014)

Prefer Rick Shiels and Peter Finch to be honest, at first i watched Crossfield but he's starting to get really annoying and not very funny, worse than him tho is Me and My Golf who wear matching outfits and are really really really annoying


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 21, 2014)

stevek1969 said:



			Prefer Rick Shiels and Peter Finch to be honest, at first i watched Crossfield but he's starting to get really annoying and not very funny, worse than him tho is Me and My Golf who wear matching outfits and are really really really annoying
		
Click to expand...

I can't watch any of the Me & My golf stuff. They are cringeworthy.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 21, 2014)

Links please to help us decide- only ever seen a MC video but no idea who this coach locky dude is


----------



## Pin-seeker (Nov 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Links please to help us decide- only ever seen a MC video but no idea who this coach locky dude is
		
Click to expand...

Plenty on YouTube.


----------



## WhereIsMyBall (Nov 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Links please to help us decide- only ever seen a MC video but no idea who this coach locky dude is
		
Click to expand...

Mark Crossfield (and Coach Lockey) Turnberry Ailsa Vlogs

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL-yMxw6TSwy4p5yuKPSAp_zj_VJwZtmTY

Rick Shiels (and Peter Finch) Renaissance Vlogs

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKnkfgDBi62l90kFWhQxA_VnL-5iwX2fu


----------



## Hacker Khan (Nov 21, 2014)

Was, and still am to some extent a Parfield fan boy.  But recently got into Rick Shiels and Peter Finch, which I am enjoying.  To be honest I think they are 2 slightly different markets. Shiels does seem to get a bit caught up in the distance thing and most of his club reviews go on about how far he can hit it, which seems to be the be all and end all to him a lot of the time.  Where as Parfield seems a lot more sceptical of the manufacturers claim and his message is constantly that it's all about the strike and contact.  I like the vlogs he does when Rory, Blocky and Buzz Man come along as they are good value.  

But he can come across as banging on about the same old things time after time.  Much like me really.   And he does seem to take the mickey out of some of the comments he gets which is a bit dangerous, no matter how stupid they are (and I imagine he does see a whole lot of stupid stuff).

I do like the live lessons Parfield has started doing and if I had to chose one to coach me in real life it would be Parfield all the way.  But I also really liked one of Shiels latest videos where he got a mid handicapper to hit the BB irons. As to me that is a lot more realistic and informative than sometimes seeing them hit them, as they always hit them very well and are not really representative of the vast majority of golfers.  Also like the Monday night golf show Shiels and Finchy do as there's some good banter there.

So in conclusion, as I think they are both doing great stuff and we need people like this to improve the image and perception of the game, can I vote for both?


----------



## pendodave (Nov 21, 2014)

They're all good (would have been good to have had mamg as part of the poll).

I've gone for crossfield, but agree with some of the minor niggles. The quality of the course vlogs just gives him the edge.

Not impressed with the Shiels sniping, it's undignified and relects badly on him rather than mc. 

All in all though, we are incredibly lucky to have guys churning this stuff out for free. I know they get a cut, but it's hard to begrudge them.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 21, 2014)

Tough one for me this, but Rick and Pete got my vote. I prefer their stupidity and sense of humour. I'm not one for getting too bogged down in technical stuff, so I prefer to watch more light hearted golf vids. The Bubba swing analysis vid makes me laugh, it's just silly things like the milk, but maybe that appeals to my stupid sense of humour. I've put a link to it below.
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NjkfdXYeBRE


----------



## pendodave (Nov 21, 2014)

CMAC said:



			Links please to help us decide- only ever seen a MC video but no idea who this coach locky dude is
		
Click to expand...

Man alive! Where you bin dude??

Go to the crossfield channel on youtube. Scroll through the vids till you find a course vlog and go (turnberry is the most recent). Best of all, search for the oldest and start from there. That way you see the development of the production style and characters.


----------



## User20205 (Nov 21, 2014)

I've only just discovered rick shields & peter finch, they seem like a couple of decent fellas.  Coach Lockey seems like a top bloke, but Mark Crossfields nickname should be thrush


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 21, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			CoachLockey > both of them.................:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I have to say I think he is the real star of the show, Mark and Lockey do bounce of each other so well though.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 21, 2014)

therod said:



			I've only just discovered rick shields & peter finch, they seem like a couple of decent fellas.  Coach Lockey seems like a top bloke, but Mark Crossfields nickname should be thrush

Click to expand...

I know where your coming from, that's why Rick and Peter get my vote. Can't argue that Crossfield knows his stuff, but as others have said on here and in previous threads, he can be a bit 'look at me'

Rick and Pete feel more like me and my mate down the range having a laugh. Trying out Bubba swings and seeing if you can do a happy Gilmore.


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 21, 2014)

Whats the Parfield thing all about..?  And whats Twidder  
  Crossfield.. Is he actually any good ? after watching his Vlogs I'm not convinced, I reckon Theres a few cat2 players off here who'd give him a game. Did he scrape in on 4.4 when he turned pro :smirk: 

Based just on the Video content I'd go for Shiels & Finch. For me there's more in there, ok he's a bit obsessed with distance but I also think Crossfield is a bit fixated with looks even though he plays with shovels.

Me & My golf ... Its a bit cheesy innit.   They should make a sitcom....sitting around in Matching Taylormade onesies all day eating Taylormade biscuits.


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 21, 2014)

Out of all of them, Finch definitely has the best looking swing by far.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 21, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Out of all of them, Finch definitely has the best looking swing by far.
		
Click to expand...

Oh without doubt, to be honest he has the best game and best swing of them all


----------



## Qwerty (Nov 21, 2014)

triple_bogey said:



			Out of all of them, Finch definitely has the best looking swing by far.
		
Click to expand...

Finch looks a very good player. Also the guy Rick Shiels had with him when he started the videos, he played with him at Lytham..was he called Andy Carter?   He made Sheils look pretty average.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 21, 2014)

Re. Quality - they're instructing pros so just don't spend the time on the course to be super sharp. When real pros turn up (harper and soph) you can see the difference.

Having said that, crossfield is straight off the tee and putts em all to death. I think he'd take the cat2 money.


----------



## Coatsy79 (Nov 21, 2014)

Love Crossfield and Lockey they're just so funny on the course, just the way I like to be 

But I do like Rick also, and Peter Finch has a bloody lovey swing!!


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2014)

Me and my golf have gotten better over time.  They, especially Andy were so wooden in their early videos.  They seem alot more relaxed in front of the camera these days.   the crossover between them and rick&pete in turkey were very good.   looked like s great working holiday.


----------



## Dan2501 (Nov 21, 2014)

Rick and Pete for me. Spoke to them on Twitter quite a bit recently in regards to my blog article about Youtube channels, and they're great blokes. Rick was sending me pictures of Pete and Me & My Golf reading my blog which was pretty cool. Very cool guys, and I love the content they put out.


----------



## SVB (Nov 21, 2014)

Mark n locky for vlogs
Pete for tips n tuition

given up on kit reviews as concluded all manufacturers make good stuff, esp in hands of a pro and it is how stuff feels to me that will edge it and none of them can tell me that!

simin


----------



## Nosevi (Nov 22, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Me & My golf ... Its a bit cheesy innit.   They should make a sitcom....sitting around in Matching Taylormade onesies all day eating Taylormade biscuits.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

I just can't take them either seriously, I'm afraid. Sure the tips are good and they know their stuff but they don't seem as natural as the other 2 pairs in front of the camera, it just all seems a bit 'staged'.


----------



## Hallsy (Nov 22, 2014)

I would say Crossfield for an actual review of clubs and him and locky are good on the course vlogs but i must admit lately shiels and finchy have been doing some good stuff and i enjoyed the turkish airlines blogs(I really really want to go and play night golf). Finchy definately has a great swing out of all of them.


----------



## Ista (Nov 22, 2014)

I quite like watching all of them to be honest as they have different qualities. Crossfields & Co for vlogs, Rick does good equipment reviews & I also like him & Finchy on the live stuff. I'm going to defend Me & My Golf aswell lol. I thought that their recent take charge tour stuff in the States was a good watch & I like the fact that they talk technical with their swing videos.

I'm not sure about some comments above saying Rick is cold with Crossfield. There was an episode on Twitter a couple of weeks ago when Mark didn't treat Rick very well & he didn't do himself any favours. I think he sees Rick as 'direct competition' to his viewing audience because they both do equipment reviews hence the reason they haven't done a vlog together. 

Bit of a shame however Me & My Golf / Rick & Finchy with their recent Turkey vlogs will hopefully show that working with one another actually improves your subscriber numbers.

Good luck to them all anyway. If anyone can make a living rom doing something they actually enjoy then fair play to them.


----------



## mikeb4 (Nov 22, 2014)

Think they are both excellent but Mark Crossfield sneaks it for his humour and honesty


----------



## Jungle (Nov 22, 2014)

Really like Crossfield, Lockey, Buzza and Gorilla James.

When starting to play golf Crossfields video made a lot of sense where as others seemed to speaking in tongues. Although you can see over the last six months or so he has how you would say embraced his fame.

Not watched enough of Rick to be honest but it sounds like the have a little rivalry brewing away.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2014)

Prefer Crossfield and Lockey. Some fierce old banter. Not so keen on the Crossfield swing videos and it's all getting a bit technical too these days


----------

